

The Blockchain is Important and so is Bitcoin - ntomaino
https://medium.com/@ntmoney/the-blockchain-is-important-and-so-is-bitcoin-257963bfeb3a

======
wslh
> This approach to money has not worked out well for people in many countries
> across the world like Argentina, Zimbabwe, and Cyprus.

But the reasons behind this doesn't have anything to do with money.

